# guitar note frequency ranges...



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK teckies..
been looking at guitar speaker frequency ranges...and this came to mind.

Standard tuning
what is the Lowest guitar note frequency?
what is the Highest guitar note frequency?

not trying for oddball situations...just the standard stuff.

thanks
G.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Low 'E' is about 80Hz... as for the highest- fretted note or natural harmonic?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_key_frequencies I use a chart something like this. 

Open 5th guitar string is 110Hz. Doubles with every ascending octave. I find the chart useful as I don't tune all my guitars the same.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

not relevant to guitar speakers ... to understand them properly look closely at the specs of the popular ones 
in particular do some reading on Les Ward & the history of the Celestion alnico now known as the blue

essentially Celestion were the only folks willing to work with vox to improve their speakers to they would survive in the ac30 amplifier ... the improvements were not sound improvements... they were trying to figure out how not to blow them up 

most general purpose speakers sound bad and fail quickly when beat on by a guitar amp


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

82 hz to slightly over 1khz.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

A lot of the guitar sound is in the harmonics of notes rather than the note itself. On the low end, you can get away with less response because you're hearing the 2nd/3rd harmonic anyways. On the high end, pickups et all tend to crop the highest harmonics of the highest notes so 100-3khz is about where guitars "sit in the mix".


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Open E on the thick string is 82.41 Hz.
High E on the 24th fret of the thin E string is 1319 Hz.

When you play a power cord with the open E and the B on the second string, you are mixing two notes together which produces the two frequencies of those notes plus the sum and difference of those two frequencies. This brings you down to ~ 40 Hz. Also if you are using distortion and want to hear the harmonics produced on the 24th fret of the high e string, then your speaker needs to respond to frequencies greater than the fundemantal produced on the 24th fret.

Basically speakers that are designed to sound good with guitar are about all you have to play with, which is a lot. The rest will generally sound like crap unless you are trying something different on purpose.


----------

